# In which timing the RAW data is demosaiced?



## kumakumakuma (Apr 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me on which timing LR applies demosaic to the RAW data?

As I understand, demosaic is applied when LR loads the RAW file, and rest of the processing (white balance, NR, ** adjustments, etc) are applied to the converted internal RGB data.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 21, 2010)

kumakumakuma, welcome to Lightroom Forums!

Yes, this is how I see it. Demosaic done first.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 21, 2010)

To some extent I think WB, NR, and possibly other adjustments happen concurrently with demosaicing -- that is, they may affect the demosaic algorithm. But I don't really know for sure.


----------



## kumakumakuma (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you! Denis and Mark.

Yes I also think some of the minor process are applied during demosaic stage, like NR, taking advantage of bayer data. 

Thanks.


----------

